# My Pigeon Story (So far)



## Shine (Aug 11, 2014)

First of all, I'm sorry if I posted this in the wrong place, I didn't know where else to put this.

A few weeks ago a pigeon was frequently coming to my balcony and sitting under my plants sitting on the soil inside my plant pot. I figured it was just taking shelter from the sun.

One day,when the pigeon was gone, I was watering my plants I noticed and egg where the pigeon had been sitting. The Pigeon came back for the night and sat on the egg. Another day, when the pigeon was gone I noticed another egg. I was thinking the pigeon only left to get food so I started leaving rice next to the pigeon so it wouldn't have to leave.After the pigeon rarely went off the plant pot so I was happy I did something to help it. 

Yesterday it was extremely windy and rainy.( It was covered by the BBC ) When I woke up I saw the mother Pigeon gone, my plant on the floor, a new born Pigeon wiggling on the floor and an egg with a crack in it. As thunder crackled and the wind trying to push me back, I picked my plant back up and put the egg and baby back. I got some wood and cardboard to support the plant pot so it doesn't fall anymore. I was wondering if the mother would ever come back (I heard if you touch pigeon eggs the mother would abandon them). An hour later the mother returned! I was so relieved. The baby was so cute cuddling up to the mother while the wind was blowing, luckily my plant was keeping most of the rain off them!

Now today I woke up and checked on the Pigeons the baby was still cuddling the mother( The mother was basically sitting on it lol). But then, I check the other side and saw a small, weak lifeless baby pigeon, it was dead. So now I'm hoping the other baby survives... I'm really sad...


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

if you touch the eggs the mother will still come back and the father the other baby will proably have more chance of surviving since the parents only have one mouth to feed (unless it had a disease or anything of that kind ) good luck i remember when i found my first pigeon know im going to be racing next year if i dont keep lossing so many young birds  good luck


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Most pigeons are pretty good when it comes to their eggs and babies...I try not to interfere too much and only touch eggs or babies if I need to , but when I do..I've not experienced any of my own birds abandoning eggs or babies .

I think the second baby should do ok ....it was just unfortunate you had severe weather at that time .

can I suggest if you are going to supplement their feed to buy a small pigeon mix or wild bird seed mix ...I think the baby might benefit from some good nutrition from the mix and have a good healthy start to life .


----------

